# horizontaler scrollbalken



## slaeng (30. Januar 2002)

hey users,
will nur einen horizontalen scrollbalken erzeugen, in diesem fall in einem frameset, bei scroling=yes hab ich ja immer noch einen vertikalen angezeigt.
gibt's nen javascript oder was von dhtml womit man den vertikalen dann verhindern kann???


----------



## Tim C. (30. Januar 2002)

also um den vertikalen zu unterbinden, einfach nix machen, was so hoch ist, dass man vertikal scrollen müsste für den horizontalen scrollbalken, pack den content inne tabelle die du über width auf über bildschirmbreite machst also entweder 150% oder 200% oder 2000 pixel oder wat weiss ich was.
da müsstest du mal konkreter beschreiben, was in diesem scrollable bereich drinn sein soll.


----------



## slaeng (30. Januar 2002)

*scrollbalken...*

ist ein frameset, klassisch dreigeteilt, wo in der mitte ne 2000 pixel breite grafik liegt, die ich scrollbar machen will aber nur horizontal.hab die höhe des frames und der grafik schon so austangiert dass es vertikal nix zu scrollen gibt aber angezeigt wird er ja trotzdem.
will halt nur das horizontale entlang fahren an der grafik ermöglichen...könnte natürlich auch anders funktionieren als mim balken aber ich wollte mal ein wenig mit den dingern rumexperimentieren


----------



## sam (30. Januar 2002)

hört sich stark auflösungsabhängig an.......vor allem die höhe!


----------



## Tim C. (30. Januar 2002)

was passiert denn wenn du eine tabelle initialisierst die exakt die ausmaße des bilder hat und in der du dein 2000px breites bild als background definierst ?!

kommt dann auch noch ein vertikaler scrollbalken ?

PS: sorry würds gerne testen und dir genauer sagen aber (siehe usertitel (atm....)) geht grad net, kann immer nur fürn paar minuten bei meinem vater annen rechner.


----------



## ohio (1. Februar 2002)

du musst schon scroll=auto sagen, sonst kommt das teil immer  selbst wenn kein inhalt darüber hinaus ragt.


----------



## 2Pac (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu nem anderen Problem. Gibts eine bestimmte Pixelbreite bei der dieser Scrollbalken erscheint? Weil ich habe eine Seite erstellt, diese ist etwas Breiter. Aber nun habe ich den Effekt das bei manchen Usern ein horizontaler Scrollbalken erscheint. Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen? Weil eigentlich ist die Seite nicht zu Breit (auf 1024x768). Bei mir wird alles einwandfrei angezeigt. Bei den andern Usern aber leider nicht und ich habe keine Ahnung warum. Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

```
<body style="overflow-x:hidden">
```


----------



## 2Pac (4. Januar 2004)

einfach Kopieren oder muss ich für Overflow-x was einsetzen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. Januar 2004)

Nein, einfach kopieren.


----------



## 2Pac (4. Januar 2004)

Okay dann bedanke ich mich bei euch


----------



## MoguaiM (4. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> 
> ```
> <body style="overflow-x:hidden">
> ```



Jungs, ich hab genau das Problem. Frameset 3-spaltig, im mittleren "Kästchen" die homepage. Für diesen Frame ist scrolling="auto" gesetzt, damit er vertikal scrollt.  er zeigt aber immer auch einen - überflüssigen - horizontalen scrollbalken, egal ob der mittlere Frame 700px (was der Breite der Site entspricht) oder 1000 px ist. Immer dieser doofe Balken unten  
<body style="overflow-x: hidden"> nutzt nix, weil sich das ja offenbar nicht direkt auf den FRAME, sondern auf die DARIN angezeigte HTML-Seite bezieht...

Wer weiss weiter?

Danke&Grüße
Moguai


----------



## MoguaiM (4. April 2004)

komisch, es tritt bei mir auch nur "sporadisch" auf


----------



## Pardon_Me (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MoguaiM _
> *
> <body style="overflow-x: hidden"> nutzt nix, weil sich das ja offenbar nicht direkt auf den FRAME, sondern auf die DARIN angezeigte HTML-Seite bezieht...
> *



Na dann baus doch einfach in die Seite ein, die im Frame angezeigt werden soll....


----------

